
Tesla leak shows Model 3 with 100 kWh battery would have over 400-mile range - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2020/06/15/tesla-leak-model-3-100-kwh-battery-pack-400-mile-range/
======
mulcyber
It's great that Tesla is making EV with better autonomy, but it's sad we still
talk about EV in that way, since it's their weak point, a big expense but more
importantly it (at some point) doesn't matter.

IMO the best way to talk about EV is with time of (fast) charge for 300 km
(approx 200 miles).

Let me explain, 300km correspond to about 2hours of driving, at which point it
is recommended (if not mandatory for professional drivers depending on
countries), to stop and take a break.

The perfect EV (still IMO) has a fast charge bellow 15min (the recommended
pause time) for those 300km (and obviously an autonomy over 300km).

Sure more autonomy might be useful in some cases, but it just drive the price
up without real benefit to the average consumer (individual and expecially
professional still they often legally have to stop after 2h). Also, extra
automony will make 300km charge faster since the charge is fastest for low
battery.

But autonomy alone is not a good metric. It's just comparing EV to thermic
vehicules in an unhelpful way, and reinforcing the perceived benefit of
autonomy of thermal vehicules that do not really useful to the consumer and
makes driving significantly more dangerous.

~~~
woodandsteel
Well it depends. For people who don't have a way to charge up slowly, like at
home or at work, fast charging is crucial. But for those who do have a slow
option and rarely go long distances, fast charging is a low priority.

But beyond that, Tesla and everyone else is making steady progress with fast
charging, so it is no real block to ev's replacing ice's.

------
lazyjones
The evidence for this is pretty weak right now. This "greentheonly" posted in
February that Tesla removed the KWh rating from Model S/X battery labels
though. Considering previous occasions with Osborne effect it'd be a smart way
for Tesla to switch to newer batteries ahead of "Battery Day".

------
m463
Since the model S is bumping up to 400 mile range right now, the smaller more
energy-efficient model 3 would easily surpass it.

If 75kwh gets 322 miles, using dumb math gives 429 miles from 100kwh.

Now ludicrous... I wonder if the model 3's permanent magnet motors could
handle it or would they need to be upgraded.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Model 3 motors could handle it. It’s what they swapped out the front motors on
the S and X Raven powertrains for.

~~~
m463
The front motors were added to the S and X for efficiency, not power.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes, but they still handle Ludicrous mode on both platforms.

~~~
m463
The raven model s long range does not have ludicrous.

I'm also uncertain of the raven model s performance has the permanent magnet
front motor - I've never seen it confirmed anywhere.

------
eveningcoffee
I wish that they would install proper display and controls instead of this
cheap PC monitor in the middle of the car.

------
lowdose
Wouldn't it be smart to switch all models to the 100kWh battery and thereby
lowering the cost of unnecessary manufacturing complexity?

Isn't Tesla using the insight of the big O notation to reduce manufacturing
complexity by keeping the BOM parts as low and as simple as possible?

~~~
m463
I think two things:

\- The battery packs are already created of modules.

\- battery manufacturing capacity might be the limit to growth of tesla as a
company (cars, trucks, semis, utility power)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Cell manufacturing is currently the limit, especially for utility storage
(which Musk said demand for is tremendous on the last earnings call), but
Tesla has a new battery partner (China based CATL) that has the capacity
necessary for the Class 8 Semi project.

